# Arch-Elk, Do’s & Don’ts



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

As I perused through the different threads one caught my eye that led me to believe that there are a lot of seasoned archers out there that may be able to share some helpful advice with those that are fairly new to the sport. I’ll start this off by commenting on the picture of the hunter in the Big Game section “Checkout this timing” by Riverlution. He is walking up the middle of the meadow, this is a big mistake in my playbook as it’s important to maintain the highest of stealth while moving through the forest. Always try to stay just inside the tree line whenever possible to conceal your presence, elk can easily pick up your movement while out in the open. Hopefully this thread can add to successes in the field. Skeet


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I learned last year that just because you can't hear them, doesn't mean they aren't coming to your calls. I had a bull sneak into 30 yards before he, I, knew anything was going on.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Move slowly.......LISTEN......glass a lot,,,,,,,,,be patient......


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 for move slowly. When you think you're moving slow enough, slow down, and then all of that other stuff that 1031 said. Let them teach you what to do, just remember they can't do that if you blow them out of Dodge.


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

I agree with skeet...you should never walk in the middle of a meadow. The only reason I can think of for being in the middle of a meadow is to get a GPS signal. That being to try and find your way to another location you are not familiar with. I would also add on the 'Do' side...sit down and be patient...if you think you should move....sit another hour.

LA


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't move at all.

Git yer arss in a tree, sit down, shut up, and be patient.


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

it has been my pleasure many times to watch other hunters stalk through the trees in persuit of game. I always love seeing them walk by at a brisk pace head down and thinking about something random. It is amazing how many times I have seen deer and elk alike head for the next county with these pushers making their rounds. 
I agree with what has been said. If you must move go ever so slowly. Otherwise.. Stay put.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

don't fart elk can smell 100 times better than a human and it give you chappy bum! _/O


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

A good friend taught me to wash "ALL" my clothes in unscented detergent prior to the hunt and store in a large plastic tub with a fresh pine bough or two inside to help keep the odors of camp out.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> don't fart elk can smell 100 times better than a human and it give you chappy bum! _/O


Or worse - Swass!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I forgot the most important thing. You have to shoot a very heavy, supper fast, flat shooting, hyper whammy bow with at least 80lbs of kinetic energy.

Remember, old slow bows don't kill. :wink:


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

sure they do just slowly and old like.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The single most important thing, IMHO, is the wind. Keep it in your face or going to the side. I am a firm believer that any/other methods mean nothing if you get the wind wrong. That includes limiting your options by sitting in a tree stand or ground blind. Scent 'eliminators' and fancy camo are little more than feel good gimmicks. An elk will smell you if the wind carries toward them regardless of what you put on to hide your scent, and an elk will see movement regardless of how 'effective' your camo pattern is.

I use a wind indicator every few yards when moving in closer on an elk. I also wear out my optics, I can cover a ton more ground and not spread my scent all over that way. It also saves energy for hauling the big critters out of the woods once a tag is punched.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You're right Pro, an elk can hear you and if it's not a totally human sound (branch rubbing across rip stop nylon) they will often times think you're just another elk. They can also see you and if they don't peg you as dangerous they will soon forget you're there. In fact my buddy who guides in MT wears a buckskin colored shirt when he hunts and will let the bull he's working see him move just a little. The bull sees that buckskin color and thinks it's another elks rump. Works just as well as a decoy. BUT, if they smell you, the jig is up. Period. That is their only failsafe sense. Keeping the wind in your favor at all times is paramount.


----------



## spotnstalker (Jul 23, 2009)

I farted once and a spike elk came towards me. I was laughing so hard that I couldn't make the shot.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

spotnstalker said:


> I farted once and a spike elk came towards me. I was laughing so hard that I couldn't make the shot.


Spike elk are the dumbest animal on the planet.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree with the wind being #1. Elk make a ton of noise as a herd, they will tolerate a ton of noise and a lot of movement. Don't be afraid to hunt them aggressively, but never let them wind you!!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't overuse your call and educate the elk. Don't listen to PRO, he advocates blowing the hoochie mama all day long. :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Don't overuse your call and educate the elk.


....every other swingin dick in Utah has already done that for you. :x


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I shot an elk once.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Don't overuse your call and educate the elk.
> 
> 
> ....every other swingin dick in Utah has already done that for you. :x


You can call all day long and NOT 'educate' elk unless you let them 'discover' it is a human making the noises, which using a Hoochie Momma will do! :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> You can call all day long and NOT 'educate' elk *unless you let them 'discover' it is a human making the noises,* which using a Hoochie Momma will do!


I don't know how many times in conversation I've heard some retard say, "ya, I don't have a tag, but me and my buddy went down and practiced calling bulls in all day. It was fun too! Shoulda seen the looks on their faces when they seen us sitting in plain sight." This crap happens all the time. Then there's the spike hunters that try to call in the herd so they can get a shot at a cow or a spike and end up educating ALL the elk. :? The bad thing is, this states retarded DWR enables this sh*t to go on, now that the WHOLE state is a spike hunt... :x Have fun wading through all that you guys with the premium LE tags. :lol:


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

Have any of you guys ever tried sittin on a wallow or an open meadow you've seen elk come to or seen their sign. Watched a couple of meadows last year where elk would come out on every evening and I think that'd be a good bet. haven't been able to find any wallows yet, wondering if any of you have ever come accross them?


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I love using a hoochie mama....it works so well if your not retarded and have alittle coordination...lol


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

billybass23 said:


> Have any of you guys ever tried sittin on a wallow or an open meadow you've seen elk come to or seen their sign. Watched a couple of meadows last year where elk would come out on every evening and I think that'd be a good bet. haven't been able to find any wallows yet, wondering if any of you have ever come accross them?


Elk HAVE to go to water every day when it's hot and dry. (Utards entire elk archery season) Bulls, when they are rutting heavy will visit the water/wallow quite frequently during the day and night. I've also watched cows and calves wade right in up to their heads and just sit there. If you find an active waterhole/wallow you're in business. Get in a tree or a ground blind and wait. It aint if, it's when. :wink:


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the tips and the comedy. This is my first elk season after hunting deer since I was young. I'm sure some of the hunting techniques apply while others don't.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Does it make me a Pediphile if I use the Baby Hoochie? LMAO


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> Does it make me a Pediphile if I use the Baby Hoochie? LMAO


Worse! :evil:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

pederast...


----------



## bighorn67 (Aug 9, 2009)

Glass anywhere that is outside of 30 yards from you. Our eyes lose detail at those distances and can miss animals that are practically out in the open.


----------

